# Whats the ratio for Balloon Mollies



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi - I bought 4 Balloon Mollies yesterday - 2 male & 2 female for my 10 gallon community tank. Is this ratio ok for them to be happy?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Always better to have 3 females to every male, but you really can't fit that many more in your existing set up.
Provide plenty of cover so females can get a little break from the constrant attention of the males.


----------



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Always better to have 3 females to every male, but you really can't fit that many more in your existing set up.
> Provide plenty of cover so females can get a little break from the constrant attention of the males.


Thanks for that - actually it's the males that need to have a rest from the two females *r2 - right little 'devils'.

I do have lots of plants. I feel a little sorry for the weaker male as the more dominant one keeps chasing him away so I wondered if I ought to get just 2 more females ?

There's only 6 neon tetras & 6 Harlequins in there. Lots of room.


----------



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

Mmmm - things have changed since she popped her babies out - now the male will not leave her alone. Constant harassment from him all day & when I checked first thing in the morning he's still chasing her. I've tried to catch him to pop him in a net for a while but can't catch him. She appears to be quite exhausted too.

There's another female in there but he's not interested in her at all & chases her away. 

Is this behaviour the norm after females giving birth ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Pretty much.


----------



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

Will the female suffer? If so what can I do - or is it best just to leave alone & let nature take her course?


----------

